# New tombstones for 2011



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy and I went for simple, but more humorous tombstones this year.

DSC03954 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03953 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03952 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love those. Good thing I'm alone cause I'm sitting here reading them out loud. Two I had to read twice. Not saying which two. I'm borrowing them for my graveyard, OK?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

LOL Scareme! I'm sitting here doing the same thing then I scroll down and read your post! :laugheton:

Spooky1, love the stones. I like simple, sometimes to many details kills the effect.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Me too, I am going for old, very simple effect, almost wild west style. I think they look spookier. I am just adding some moss to them (the one made from dryer lint) and that's it. I put lots of paint on my letters and them a light spray of water made them run down like crazy so they look aged. I really like the skeleton on the tombstone. Where did you find those? Its a very good size for the tombstone.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

They look fabulous, love the epitaphs!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are great! I had to read Waylon Spector a few times before I got it!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice. Took me a couple of takes to get the last one too.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love those! great epitahs!!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Those are awesome, spooky! Love the names...very clever. And while I appreciate the elaborate, ornate tombstones...I too have a preference for the simple, old school style. They seem to echo a deeper, older creepiness. Very nice work.

btw...not being as clever in naming as you...I too am probably going to pinch a couple of your names. :rolleyeton:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, can never have enough stones.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunthunter said:


> I really like the skeleton on the tombstone. Where did you find those? Its a very good size for the tombstone.


That's a small foam skull we picked up at Michaels for around a buck or so. Perfect for use as a decorative accent.

And feel free to borrow/pinch/copy the punny names. We found them all on line:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

ouizul1 said:


> Those are awesome, spooky! Love the names...very clever. And while I appreciate the elaborate, ornate tombstones...I too have a preference for the simple, old school style. They seem to echo a deeper, older creepiness. Very nice work.
> 
> btw...not being as clever in naming as you...I too am probably going to pinch a couple of your names. :rolleyeton:


Ouizul1, I found the names searching the internet, so I'm not really that clever. 

Haunthunter, I just picked up some more of the small skulls from Michaels recently, and they were only $1.49 each.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well ... thought I commented already but anyway ... looks very nice. I enjoy seeing the "simple" stones as well.


----------

